# Pedal washers on SRAM Red crankset?



## kbg (Jun 23, 2009)

I got an SRAM Red crankset on ebay, and it didn't come with pedal washers. Do I need them or can I do without?
It's carbon after all, so I want to make sure it doesn't explode on me


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Never heard of pedal washers...is that something that you use to clean your pedals after an exceptionally dirty ride?

Just kidding...but never heard of pedal washers.


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

Pedal washers are necessary to prevent gouging the carbon if the face of the pedal bears on it. If the pedal mounting area is aluminum extending beyond the face of the pedal, than for your purposes it's like any aluminum crank and you can do without the washers.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

It says in the tech sheet something to the effect of using the washers if the surface that will contact the crank is rough. I think it's a good idea to use them and I installed them on my bike but they came with my crankset. Was yours in the original box or some other packaging? Could be someone bought a bike and parted it out on Ebay, in which case they may have the pedal washers and just forgot to include them, so you could always ask the seller for them. If not, maybe go to your LBS and ask them to get them in for you.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Pedal washers are one of those things that you should order a handful of and just keep around in a jar for when you inevitably lose one.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

Andrea138 said:


> Pedal washers are one of those things that you should order a handful of and just keep around in a jar for when you inevitably lose one.



^^^^^^^^This ^^^^^^^^^^^

And yes, I have them in all my SRAM carbon cranks. Never had to use them in my Shimano aluminum cranks.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I have two one each pedal. 
But I need them to stop shoe rub.


----------



## slabber (Jun 7, 2010)

Bumping an older thread, as I was concerned about the same on my crank install... 

From an FSA tech bulletin:

"The pedal washer is designed to protect carbon crank arms from pedal spindles, which may have
a contact area larger than the recess area around the pedal hole."

So, if you're using a pedal that has a spindle with contact area smaller than the recess diameter, they're not needed. I'm running Speedplay Ti Zeros and they fit within the recess.


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

The "Truvativ Pedal Washers" should come w/ any new SRAM carbon crankset.

I just puchased a used bike with a Force crankset that didnt have them so 
conveniently purchased a set of the washers for $3.50-$4.00 / pair from
my LBS . 

Pretty pricey for the official SRAM parts but can now go to the hardware store and likely get a dozen spares for a only couple bucks ( I've also lost a few earlier on the garage floor while swapping pedals or performing maintenance)


----------



## slabber (Jun 7, 2010)

slabber said:


> "The pedal washer is designed to protect carbon crank arms from pedal spindles, which may have a contact area larger than the recess area around the pedal hole."
> 
> *So, if you're using a pedal that has a spindle with contact area smaller than the recess diameter, they're not needed.*


Do you really need them?


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

slabber said:


> Do you really need them?


"The pedal washer is designed to protect carbon crank arms from pedal spindles, which may have a contact area larger than the recess area around the pedal hole."

Yeah, probably dont "need" them but they are cheap protection for your carbon cranks. 
Sorta like, you dont "need" to wear a helmet but.... 

In addition the basic principal of washers likely applies:

"A humble flat washer is used for many purposes, The two most common proper purposes are:

•To distribute the pressure of the nut or bolt evenly over the part being secured, reducing the chance of damage thereto, and
•To provide a smooth surface for the nut or bolt to bear on, making it less likely to loosen as a result of an uneven fastening surface."


----------



## slabber (Jun 7, 2010)

I guess my point is that the mounting face on the pedal spindle of my Ti speedplay zeros don't come anywhere near the carbon on my cranksets (either SRAM Red and Force) so I don't see the need in my case. YMMV.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

you don't absolutely _have_ to have them on your cranks, but you _may_ find that your speedplay pedals are pretty hard to take off once they've been on a while. i generally install pedals pretty tightly, and i had a few that were harder than normal to remove last year...none had washers. the ones w/ washers were not as stubborn. ymmv.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

You won't need them, as SRAM has a pretty beefy aluminum insert.


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

Better to have pedal washers and not need 'em, than to need pedal washers and not have 'em. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

[No message]


----------

